# Banshee fiberglass hood $75 off for limited time @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Save $75 on the fiberglass version of our highly rated Banshee hood*

Regularly $749, now only $674 for a limited time. Please note that some photos below show the carbon fiber finish, but I've included them to better show the curves of the hood itself, which are the same on the fiberglass version on sale.

Please click below to go to the ordering page:

----------------

*GTO Banshee Ram Air Hood*











----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

good deal for a great quality hood!


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

if u drop it to 550 ill pick one up


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

CreditDept said:


> if u drop it to 550 ill pick one up


I think this is a better hood then the one on e-bay you linked to. At least with this one you can use the hood hinges, prop rods and latch/saftey latch. :cheers


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

really want the carbon fiber but its kinda pricey and i gotta wait 3 weeks to get it


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

The hood is too popular to lower the price any more - the manufacturer already can't keep up with demand! If you really do want one, I'd suggest ordering before the wait becomes even longer. Carbon fiber takes longer because it's done by hand to a show quality finish. This isn't some cheaply "made in China" hood - it's made by highly skilled craftsmen in the good old USA and every specimen is perfect. If you are only comparing on price, PFYC's hoods are not for you. We aim for top quality and not lowest price.


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

i believe u. ill get one eventually when i get the sufficient funds.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

PFYC said:


> The hood is too popular to lower the price any more - *the manufacturer already can't keep up with demand*! If you really do want one, I'd suggest ordering before the wait becomes even longer. Carbon fiber takes longer because it's done by hand to a show quality finish. This isn't some cheaply "made in China" hood - it's made by highly skilled craftsmen in the good old USA and every specimen is perfect. If you are only comparing on price, PFYC's hoods are not for you. We aim for top quality and not lowest price.


That made me LOL because I have only seen 1 GTO with that hood on it out of the ton that I've seen. I will admit that is did have amazing fitment and looked like a quality product though. It is cheaper then getting an OEM one in an accident so I don't know why there aren't tons of these on the road.

It is the first thing on my viaual list to do down the road though. Gotta grow that money tree first!


----------



## gTOOmuch (Aug 6, 2010)

wowww where can you find that body kit, the race car one and the street/race looking one?? so is that the official gto race car or what?? and they used the same hood? SWEET!


----------



## Floyd133 (Jul 29, 2010)

Really nice looking. Price seems pretty decent too!


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

gTOOmuch said:


> wowww where can you find that body kit, the race car one and the street/race looking one?? so is that the official gto race car or what?? and they used the same hood? SWEET!


That was Rhys Millen's GTO drift car and yes, they used the Banshee hood for it. It even appears in one of the racing games on XBox or PS3 - I can't remember which 

The body kit - I'm not sure, but I think it was only made in small quantities years ago and has been discontinued. It wasn't really streetable.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Shipping is Slow? Hood still not here after 2 weeks!*

The Hood has not arrived yet No problem, did plan ahead! Will have to wait for arrival!!:willy::willy::willy: will post photos as soon as i can of completed banshee hood update. Thanks pfyc, for keeping in contact. You did ship the hood out fast ,and i do live in northern wi.not a huge shipping route! Thanks Again!! Hood has arrived THANKS!! Body shop has numerous new hail damage etc so my hood will have to wait for two weeks. Bummer. but will post photos ASAP!


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

cpr said:


> the Hood has not arrived on either shipping date. its now two weeks! im sure its the shipping Not pfyc? They need a better shipment dept! Will miss important shows ! Its just sad that we have so little control once it leaves the dock! Sorry just venting a little! No problem, did plan ahead! Will have to wait for arrival!!:willy::willy::willy: Give them extra time,and hopefully it will arrive as stated! Good Luck and will post photos as soon as i can of completed banshee hood update.


You're welcome to email us with your order number to check on it. I'm shooting in the dark guessing which order is yours based on your location in your profile but if it is the order I'm think it is, I show it was ordered less than two weeks ago, it shipped out in 3 business days and was delivered today (4th business day after it was shipped). Perhaps I'm looking at the wrong order?


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

I have to say the people and the person who is on this website from pfyc, is the most helpfull of any aftermarket performance parts i have worked with in a long while!! we do have some concerns from the body shop. i hope the photo of the engine bay can show some items that may be hindering the proper closure of my hood?? Any ideas out there??


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*photo of engine bay*

Any ideas? of why Body Shop is having troubles of proper closure? The strut caps? they removed them!! maybe its just the body shop!!The Hood Looks FANTASTIC!! its has to fit!! The coolant tank for the super? but all of this fit under the stock!! Anybody out there who installed a hood ??? have any things they came across?? Thanks pfyc for the great,e-mails and help!!


----------

